# Je tombe de haut!



## zazouille (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir, méchanceté ou bêtise humaine? Voilà reçu en rdv parents pour garde de leur fille tout se passe bien ils ont l'air contents ce matin sms de madame nous ne donnerons pas suite très bien c keur choix mais il y a une suite en effet je suis nonchalante, la pièce de jeu pour les enfants est trop petite, il fait froid 22°aïe pour le gouvernement! Le plus triste c'est qu'ils m'ont jugé  en 3/4 d'heure il ne me connaissent pas ! Je ne devrais pas avoir l'agrement des personnes comme moi cela veut dire? Je suis la même Avec tous les parents je fais bien mon boulot et ce n'est pas pour l'argent 3,60 de l'heure!  1ere fois en 20 ans de carriere j'en ai gros sur le cœur! Un" je ne donne pas suite aurais suffit..". merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## fanny35 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Heureusement que vous n'avez pas commencé le contrat avec eux....
Si cela se passe bien avec vos autre parents et que vous faites bien votre travail, passez à autre chose. Les personnes comme cela ne valent pas la peine que vous vous tourmentiez.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Pity (16 Décembre 2022)

Ne vous inquiétez pas
Vous connaissez votre travail et surtout la confiance que les parents ont en vous !
Nous ne pouvons pas plaire à tout le monde,
Et heureusement pour vous 🎉
Ils ne seront jamais vos employeurs !

Par contre, dans ma ville, nous avons "radio ass mat" ... quand des parents bizarres imposent des choses où sont irrespectueux... tout se sait !
Je n'hésiterais pas à en informer mes chères collègues...


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Décembre 2022)

Ba super, ils auraient pu s'abstenir ou au pire ne pas vous faire de retour.... Bref, effectivement on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde et tant mieux, nous sommes toutes différentes et avons toutes des lieux différents, il y en a pour tous les goûts ^^ Chez moi ils auraient gelé sur place, je mets 20° et encore parce qu'il fait plus froid en ce moment, avant c'était 19° :-D Le pire est tout de même le jugement sur votre personnalité... Bref, c'est un mal pour un bien, ça doit être costaud de travailler avec des parents de la sorte, bon courage à leur future ass mat, s'ils trouvent chaussures à leur pieds, ce qui est moins sûr.


----------



## zazouille (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, à toutes merci pour vos gentils message ce la fait chaud au cœur ❤ bonnes fêtes de fin d'année,  prenez soin de vous


----------



## Louanne (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, alors dans ce cas c'est simple : BON VENT ! Et relativise , heureusement que tu n'as rien signé avec eux 😏
Chacune connais la valeur de son travail, c'est un investissement perso énorme, donc travailler pour des gens comme ça...tu l'as échappé belle !! Ne te remets pas en question face au jugement de ce couple, 20 ans de métier, moi je dis chapeau 👍


----------



## liline17 (16 Décembre 2022)

ils se sont cru sur un site d'évaluation? 
n'importe quoi, en général, quand je suis piquée par un SMS, je fais une réponse retour de manivelle en utilisant leurs expressions, pour qu'ils ressentent la même chose que moi.
Une chance pour toi qu'ils ne t'aient pas choisies.
J'ai eu un jour comme argument, qu'on sentait trop la peinture fraiche, oui, on venait juste de finir nos travaux d'emménagement.


----------



## ElisabethSom (16 Décembre 2022)

Je répondrai un truc du genre : " et oui, ma maison n'est pas une  crèche,  mais pour autant, je ne manquerai pas d'en informer la pmi qui a pourtant jugé la taille parfaitement convenable...
Pour la température,  vs avez raison de m'en avertir car il y a 22 chez moi, je vais immédiatement faire en sorte d'avoir 19, selon les consignes gouvernementales en vigueur, merci de votre vigilance !
Qt à ma nonchalance,  je suis heureuse que depuis 20 ans, elle m'est permi d'avoir de nombreux contrats avec des employeurs respectueux et adorables.
Bon courage ds vos recherches...😁"

Dis toi que heureusement tu n'as pas signé avec eux, tu l'as échappé belle.


----------



## liline17 (16 Décembre 2022)

moi, je leur enverrai une évaluation sur eux," vous n'avez pas été assez chaleureux, je n'aime pas vos vêtements, vous avez gardé vos chaussures.....", en vrai, nous le faisons aussi avant d'accepter de signer avec eux, ou pas, mais nous avons assez d'éducation pour le garder pour nous


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

zazouille a dit: 


> Bonsoir, méchanceté ou bêtise humaine? Voilà reçu en rdv parents pour garde de leur fille tout se passe bien ils ont l'air contents ce matin sms de madame nous ne donnerons pas suite très bien c keur choix mais il y a une suite en effet je suis nonchalante, la pièce de jeu pour les enfants est trop petite, il fait froid 22°aïe pour le gouvernement! Le plus triste c'est qu'ils m'ont jugé  en 3/4 d'heure il ne me connaissent pas ! Je ne devrais pas avoir l'agrement des personnes comme moi cela veut dire? Je suis la même Avec tous les parents je fais bien mon boulot et ce n'est pas pour l'argent 3,60 de l'heure!  1ere fois en 20 ans de carriere j'en ai gros sur le cœur! Un" je ne donne pas suite aurais suffit..". merci de m'avoir lu


bonjour, à ta place,j'en avertirais la PMI pour te protégé. Imprime le sms


----------



## Ladrine 10 (16 Décembre 2022)

Je dirais pareil ils sont bien capable d'appeler la pmi


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi je m'en fiche complètement ! Ça ne m'empêche pas de vivre et je me réjouis de ne pas m'engager avec des employeurs aussi mesquins. 
Ne vous mettez pas la rate au court bouillon pour des mauvais coucheurs. Passez de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Nounou du pôle (16 Décembre 2022)

Je crois que j’aurai été capable de leur envoyer en retour un smiley 😂 et marquer «  je manquerai pas à faire suivre votre message à mes collègues pour vous aider dans votre recherche bon courage pour la suite «


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

Nounou du pôle a dit: 


> Je crois que j’aurai été capable de leur envoyer en retour un smiley 😂 et marquer «  je manquerai pas à faire suivre votre message à mes collègues pour vous aider dans votre recherche bon courage pour la suite «


mdrrr! je la retiens celle là!! mais j'en avertirai quand même la PMI lol


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Oui prévenez la PMI de ces gougeats ! et si vous avez de bonnes relations avec vos collègues prévenez-les ! en tout cas vous l'avez échappée belle ...


----------



## ElisabethSom (16 Décembre 2022)

Ou répondre  : " pardon, mais qui êtes vous, nous sommes nous rencontrés ?"
En espérant qu'elle réponde " oui hier en entretien"
Et là,  tu l'achèves avec un :" Ah ! Désolée,  je vous avais déjà oublié "
😁


----------



## incognito (16 Décembre 2022)

"pas assez chaud ? très bien, je vous remercie de votre retour, je vais voir à augmenter mes IE pour pallier à l'augmentation des frais de chauffage futurs. "

quels crétins !


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Décembre 2022)

Ouf, vous l'avez échappée belle !!!!!!!!

Comme les collègues le conseillent, en faire part à la PMI, car comme disait M.Audiard (Les tontons flingueurs):
"les c*ns ça osent tout, c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît"

(et faites en part également à vos collègues, pour leur éviter de perdre leur temps à les recevoir en entretien)


----------



## VirKill (16 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, je signalerai à la PMI ce type de RDV, pour le principe du métier et pour le manque de respect à autrui et de notre profession, vous avez reçu les parents pour un entretien et jugés pour des motifs à la c.n, aucun contrat avec ce genre de personne qui se croit au dessus de tout le monde NON grrrrrrr ça sent trop l'embrouile.


----------



## bidulle (16 Décembre 2022)

la bêtise humaine n'a plus de limite....


c'est triste et c.....

froid avec 22° on croit réver pfffff


----------



## nounou ohana (16 Décembre 2022)

il faut prévenir la PMI mais également les collègues..

vous aviez quoi comme ressenti de ces parents avant le fameux sms?


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bidulle si çà se trouve chez eux ils se pèlent le jonc ! 🤣


----------



## zazouille (16 Décembre 2022)

L'entretient c plutôt bien passé, plutôt sympa à part le mari qui parlait fort, j'aime pas les gens qui parlent fort ... et quéqué en plus😄


----------



## Griselda (16 Décembre 2022)

A se demander si c'était un vraie couple avec une vraie demande...
Ne te laisse pas démolir, surtout pas.
Perso je répondrais surement que je les remercie chaleureusement de leur  retour d'expérience en leur souhaitant la bonne continuation... Puis je les blacklisterais pour ne plus être importunée. Peut être aussi que j'avertirais mes collègues de leur comportement ainsi elles ne se laisseront pas démolire non plus.
Ouf, ils t'ont fait grace de ne pas te choisir, tu as surement échappé au pire (si c'était une vraie demande).


----------



## Capri95 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐️
C'est un moindre mal au moins vous êtes fixés.
Je pense que si vous aviez signé avec eux, cela aurait été une galère sans nom !
Donc tant "MIEUX " 
Certain PE pensent que nous vivons à "Versailles"


----------



## Capri95 (16 Décembre 2022)

Ils croient au Père-Noël ? 🎅
Eh bien qu'ils cherchent ! ils devraient mettre dans l'annonce nous souhaitons :                 
-minimum 75 m2 pour la salle de jeu
-25 °de température
- être alerte !
Si vous ne remplissez pas un de ces critères s'abstenir de nous contacter..
Au moins il n'y aura pas foule  🤭 🥹
Il y a des PE qui n'ont pas les pieds sur terre..


----------



## caroline99 (16 Décembre 2022)

Et capri95 ne dis pas de mal des gens qui habitent Versailles !!!!


----------



## Capri95 (16 Décembre 2022)

caroline99 a dit: 


> Et capri95 ne dis pas de mal des gens qui habitent Versailles !!!!


Il va de soit que je parle du palais et non de la commune


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Quoi que ! Chauffer Versailles ça doit être sport ! Le DPE ne doit pas être terrible ! 🤔😲


----------



## Capri95 (16 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Quoi que ! Chauffer Versailles ça doit être sport ! Le DPE ne doit pas être terrible !


Ouais une vraie passoire thermique ! 😁


----------



## Mone (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 😃
Eh ben vous avez échappé à ça...ouf !!!!
Malheureusement on trouvera toujours des gens qui jugent sans vous connaître vraiment. 
Alors bon vent à eux. 
Bonne fin de journée à tous.


----------

